# Little Cut near Jasper's eye



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

kjohnstone82 said:


> Hi guys,
> i discovered about half an hour ago that Jasper has got a cut right at the corner of his eye lid if that makes sense.
> It looks fresh we have just for back from an hour long play session with his doggy friend and when they have been playing around she must have nicked him or something.
> Obviously these things can happen, my question though is that I live in the middle of no where; about 40 mins from the nearest vet and by now 6pm no where will be open anywhere. Whats the best thing to use to clean it? As it is so near his eye I just wanted advice on what to use as I wouldnt want anything that could irritate him falling in his eye.
> ...


Geeze...that's a tough one Kaye. Wish I could help but I really don't know. Maybe you could call your vet? For minor things our vets office can often times give information over the phone that is very helpful. Hope this helps...

Pete & Woody


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Pete I would normally do that but my current vet speaks no english! :doh:
I think i may have found a vet that was trained in the states so speaks english but I dont have his details yet (and things are never easy here), I should be able to speak to him tomorrow but wanted to try and clean it before then.
Thanks though


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

kjohnstone82 said:


> Thanks Pete I would normally do that but my current vet speaks no english! :doh:
> I think i may have found a vet that was trained in the states so speaks english but I dont have his details yet (and things are never easy here), I should be able to speak to him tomorrow but wanted to try and clean it before then.
> Thanks though


Speaks no English...and I thought I had problems where I live. The nearest emergency vet is over an hour away but at least I can call them in the event something should come up. Good luck.

Pete & Woody


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Pete, hopefully someone could offer me some tips before tomorrow, I dont want it to get dirty/infected or anything especially as it is so close to his eye. Its not bothering him but you know how us furr parents worry! :curtain:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*kjohnstone*

kjohnstone

Did you try googling it-just a thought.
Hope someone that can answer your question sees this post.

I did some googling on Vets that speak English in Jeju Island, South Korea and found this.
http://jejulife.net/2008/08/30/pet-friendly-jeju-jeju-south-korea/#Information 3


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> kjohnstone
> 
> Did you try googling it-just a thought.
> Hope someone that can answer your question sees this post.
> ...


Thanks so much Karen, I have come across that article before, the two vets associated with an animal hospital arent actually that good and I would not want to take my dogs there. The third one is where I have taken my dogs before and they are very lovely but dont speak any english so a phone call is out the question. They do have a really lovely old GR there though who is their dog and it is gorgeous :smooch:
You are right though I shall google it and im sure I will find something to help me till tomorrow. Its not a major cut I just dont want it getting infected or anything. 
Thanks so much Karen, appreciate it :wavey:


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

I had a brain wave and called my vet where I always took Poppy in the uk and asked them what I can do to clean it out and they told me to use warm salty water but just be careful I didnt get it in his eye! Im going to see if someone can help me as DH is in Morocco on a school trip and I dont fancy doing it on my own!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*K*

K

I feel sorry for you with your Hubby gone.
Get him to vet as soon as you can.
I found this, too:


Eye Injuries in Dogs | petMD


http://www.petmd.com/dog/emergency/common-injuries/e_dg_eye_injuries



Dog Emergencies | Dog Poisoning | Chocolate Poisoning | Vomiting in Dogs | Pet Hospitals | petMD


Even the smallest eye injury (a tiny scratch, for example) can develop into an infected wound and ... Cover the eye with a damp, clean cloth and bandage it loosely to the head. ... Bandage the cloth to the head, use an Elizabethan collar, or bandage the dog's dewclaws to prevent further damage. ... Cuts and Bruises in Dogs ...


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

You might be able to use some cooled brewed tea. I have used this in my eyes for infections so it would be okay if some went in.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> K
> 
> I feel sorry for you with your Hubby gone.
> Get him to vet as soon as you can.
> ...


Thank you so much Karen, you are a star!
I have given it a clean and it looks good, will try and call this english speaking vet tomorrow morning and get him in for a once over. 
Thanks again I really appreciate it


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Heart O'Gold said:


> You might be able to use some cooled brewed tea. I have used this in my eyes for infections so it would be okay if some went in.


OOO thats a good idea I will look into it thanks!


----------

